# How tricky would it have been to design this???



## hotmale4yu (Feb 21, 2009)

Simple question. I'l let the pictures do the talking 

















and this one ....










These tops are by the UK fashion designer Lamis Khamis and retail for £130+ (depending on whether the deisng is on a hoody, dress, tee etc) or equivalent to $210. 
Im guessing there are about 5000 rhinestones per design and that these are NOT czech or austrian (swarovski).

I have a feeling these garments are produced somewhere like turkey since the cost of labour in UK would be too high. I doubt that a CAMs machine is being used. Maybe rhinestone templates/stencil system like R wear?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Due to the sheer size of the designs, I doubt that anyone is cutting stencils using R-Wear or anything else. It would be VERY difficult to manually handle a piece of transfer tape that size for that many colors (at least in the last design). I am sure they are using some type of automatic rhinestone placing machine. It looks TOO perfect to be done by hand. I'm sure these could be done with a template, just not at that size.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

not too tricky, yes it would take some time to do but once the design is done tha's it. the garments have been printed first then the stones on top so maybe hand placed or template as i'm not sure a machine would be able to set the stones that acurate on a printed shirt.

nice designs though, if i could get that money for one t-shirt i would'nt mind making just one a day!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

a rhinestone machine would proly be your best bet it would make the transfer and you heat press it on to the shirt..no need for printing before hand.


----------



## hotmale4yu (Feb 21, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> a rhinestone machine would proly be your best bet it would make the transfer and you heat press it on to the shirt..no need for printing before hand.


do you think korea/china would be the best place to get these rhinestone transfers outsourced from?


----------



## Londoncrystal (Oct 14, 2009)

About 4 hours artwork time for each, then 6-8 hours of hand placemnt for sample sealers: Once approved hand made in china @ around $11-13 per transfer (8000 stones +) lead time 4 days: Korean crystal.-


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

The last shirt for sure is a stone over screen print, which brings down the stone count, as the screen print shows thru the background.

This is very possible, and in the Music World is being done all the time, 
The design would take the most time and when multi colored stones like this, are close together , if using templates, care has to be given as to which color goes in which hole,

Thanks for sharing, 
MMM


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> The last shirt for sure is a stone over screen print, which brings down the stone count, as the screen print shows thru the background.
> 
> This is very possible, and in the Music World is being done all the time,
> The design would take the most time and when multi colored stones like this, are close together , if using templates, care has to be given as to which color goes in which hole,
> ...


Actually that could be screen print, or it could also be Direct to garment printing as well  But I agree that the print was done first and then the stones placed on after the print. I have done this with my DTG HM1, not in that volume of stones haha, but the same concept.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

sunnydayz said:


> Actually that could be screen print, or it could also be Direct to garment printing as well  But I agree that the print was done first and then the stones placed on after the print. I have done this with my DTG HM1, not in that volume of stones haha, but the same concept.


Yes Bobbie i agree, after i wrote this I thought I should have also mentioned DTG,, 
MMM


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

I plan to use/test with JPSS.....will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Mrs B you will be fine with Stones of JPss as well as over or in Vinyl,,
words great
MMM


----------

